# Simulación de Circuito RLC (Fasores)



## RaldSparks (May 21, 2017)

Buenas tardes.

Soy un principiante en asuntos de simulación con programas. ¿Existe algún programa que puedan recomendarme para simular este circuito (ver foto adjunta)?

Deseo simularlo y ver la magnitud de corriente y voltaje en cada uno de los elementos del circuito.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## smoke (May 21, 2017)

LTspice es gratuito, se puede bajar de la red, y es un excelente simulador. Debes buscar también los tutoriales para aprender a usarlo. Saludos.


----------



## yorsk2004 (May 21, 2017)

Si eres estudiante de ingenieria te recomiendo el OrCAD Capture de CADENCE, puedes descargar la versión gratuita para estudiantes desde la pagina web.

Ahora también puedes usar algo mas básico y sencillo como el Proteus de Labcenter.


----------



## RaldSparks (May 21, 2017)

yorsk2004 dijo:


> Si eres estudiante de ingenieria te recomiendo el OrCAD Capture de CADENCE, puedes descargar la versión gratuita para estudiantes desde la pagina web.
> 
> Ahora también puedes usar algo mas básico y sencillo como el Proteus de Labcenter.



Buenas tardes. Gracias por responder.

Trataré de buscar el OrCAD Capture, ya que tengo entendido que el Proteus es un software de pago.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 21, 2017)

Ese circuito lo simula cualquier programa. Te recomiendo el Simetrix o el LTSpice. El primero es muy facil de usar y podes bajar un demo muy util sin limitacion de tiempo. El segundo no es simple pero es gratuito y sin limitaciones en el tamaño del circuito.


----------

